# What's so great about UCLA?



## sa (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I've been accepted to the UCLA directing MFA program. I visited the program and have my opinions, but I'd love to hear from others who know anything about the school what they think of it. Why is it often listed as a top three film school? What do you think characterizes the work coming out of there? Why choose UCLA?

Thanks!
Samina


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Sa,

I was gung-ho about UCLA when I first applied-- the faculty is really approachable and the documentary faculty are fantastic. The School itself is beautiful. And the department is VERY exclusive-- they are probably the most difficult school to get in to currently for production. Plus it's great for networking.  

UCLA is characterized by an "independant" mind-set. That is, if you go in as a director you are expected to "dabble" in all the other areas and learn how to fund your own films.

If you don't want to work in the independant market-- and want to look at a more industry suited education-- UCLA isn't necessarily top of the big 5.

The downsides--

They do not fund your films-- A decent break in tuition costs can cost you 6 figures for student films. They estimate the average debt from funding films to come to approximately $60,000.
That's the average!

Another average I was not aware of is that the graduate division statistics for TFT according to UCLA say that the average time it takes to complete your MFA there is 5 years. Yup-- five years for a three year program-- again thats the average-- so I imagine some people spend the better part of a decade for that terminal degree.

Their equiptment is pretty sad. I read in the 10 year plan for UCLA TFT (You can google it-- that how I found it) that the equiptment and facilities are well below the norm for the other big 5. They actually site Chapman (Plug for my future school) as a upcoming threat because UCLA's technology cannot currently compare.
They are hoping to obtain grants to help level the playing field-- but as anyone in a university knows projects planned to be completed in the next 2-3 years actually take 5-10.

you may want to check out http://filmmaker.com/reviews.html to  look at the LOAFS reviews.

One caution is to look for the most recent reviews, because they will give a more accurate view in a department in its current state.


----------



## sa (Apr 25, 2007)

Really useful site Winter. Can't believe I hadn't read it earlier. The UCLA posts were especially helpful. This is such an agonizing process!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean. I was really happy when I found that site too-- it let me know so much more about my potential schools.

I ended up really happy with my choice. =)


----------



## sa (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I would love to get in touch with someone who has been accepted at the MFA directing program at UCLA (as I have) or with anyone you may know that is going or went to school there.

I'm having trouble finding all the info I need on the school to make my decision.

Samina


----------



## Lily (May 2, 2007)

I don't know what's so great about it... but I plan to find out!


----------



## Jayimess (May 2, 2007)

Lily, does this mean you're choosing to be a Bruin girl with me?

I'm intimidated...you got in everywhere.


----------



## Lily (May 3, 2007)

yes yes yes!  go bruins!  
we will have to exchange info and stuff, we can have snack packs together on campus!


----------

